# What is this?



## rbhandcrafted (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi guys, 
My apologies for not being active lately..neither here, nor in the shop.
I found this interesting piece and can't figure out what it is! It's driving me nuts. Well...not really but I would really like to know what it is. I plan to make a humidor from it..lined with Spanish cedar and having mappa burl trays..if I can figure out a way to harden it up enough.

I think its a type of rosewood. It is quite heavy for its dimensions.

I know this is the wrong place to ask this question, please move it if necessasary.

Regards, Ron


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2015)

Ron- I moved it to the wood identification area for you. It's pretty for sure but I don't know what it is myself. Maybe post a close up of the face grain and end grain to help out identification?


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you! Boy I hope I at least get some leads.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2015)

The wood guru @phinds might be able to help. Might be helpful if you convert the thumbnail photo to Full size image too.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Any scent to the wood? Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

Could be many things. Looks a little like chechen although I've never seen a piece that wide and long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Apr 18, 2015)

Chuck, No noticeable smell.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Apr 18, 2015)

Kevin, I'll check it out..Chechen,


----------



## phinds (Apr 20, 2015)

Face grain doesn't ring any bells, need to see an end grain closeup to get a clue. Also, your pic is just a bit blurry. It would be good to get one that has a sharper focus and another that is closer, showing more face grain detail.

Do you know what the density is? "Quite heavy" is quite non-specific
.


----------

